# Cube 2: Hypercube



## Scott (Dec 11, 2006)

Has anyone ever seen this movie? I'm watching it right now on Space. I've never heard of it, or Cube 1 for that matter, but this is an insanely interesting movie.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 11, 2006)

I watched part of hypercube, I should probably watch the original. It was really interesting, though.


----------



## Scott (Dec 11, 2006)

This is the most fucked up movie ever....


----------



## Naren (Dec 11, 2006)

Cube is an amazing movie. Very very good. Cube 2: Hypercube was a HUGE disappointment. If you like Cube 2, then you'd probably absolutely adore Cube. I recommend you watch it. It's very well directed with a great story, great characters, is very interesting, etc. I didn't think Cube 2 was "bad," but I did think it was a very poor sequel and didn't live up to the original at all.

It seems most people agree with me. Cube 1 has an average IMDB rating of 7.5 and Cube 2 has an average IMDB rating of 5.6

Cube: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0123755/
Cube 2: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0285492/


----------



## Scott (Dec 11, 2006)

Well then i'm definitely going out tomorrow to blockbuster and seeing if I can find Cube.


----------



## Naren (Dec 11, 2006)

Scott said:


> Well then i'm definitely going out tomorrow to blockbuster and seeing if I can find Cube.



It's an EXCELLENT film.  I've only seen Cube and Cube 2, but I know some guys who have seen all of the Cube movies and they say that the original was great, but it just keeps getting worse and worse with each new film. The original is the only one that was directed by the guy who wrote the story and came up with the idea for it.

Oh, and Cube is a Canadian film, by the way. Did you know that?


----------



## Scott (Dec 11, 2006)

I never heard of the series before tonight. 

Damn that was a good movie. My jaw dropped at places 


I fear what the original will do...


----------



## Naren (Dec 11, 2006)

Scott said:


> I fear what the original will do...



It might make you reconsider everything you thought about Cube 2.


----------



## Scott (Dec 11, 2006)

Looking forward to it 

Damn, I gotta get to bed....I have to get up for work tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Jason (Dec 11, 2006)

I would agree with Naren..cept cube 2 wasn't oo bad BUT I agree cube one was really good. Wicked good slightly low budget cheesy feeling but that makes it seem so much more real.


----------



## Oguz286 (Dec 11, 2006)

Yeah, i've seen Cube as well and i must say that it's an awesome movie! Never saw Cube 2 but i think i'll pick it up.


----------



## XEN (Dec 11, 2006)

After seeing both several times, I really think that Cube 2 was just a loose attempt to capitalize on some of the vibe that was in the first movie. It was really not necessary, though it did add an additional level of intrigue in a sick, twisted, X-files kind of way.

Cube is a great movie, especially considering the budget and the absolute lack of set pieces. The thing could be done on a single theater stage for God's sake. It shows what you can do with a good story line, intricate characters, and a unique situation.

  In my book.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 11, 2006)

Cube ruled. i caught it by accident back when we had cable a long time ago, and i was like "Holy shit, this RULES"


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 11, 2006)

I saw Cube 2 first, and enjoyed it, and then saw Cube, and loved it. I then went back to watch Cube 2, and didn't enjoy it as much. The whole point of the original is that it didn't answer many of the questions it asked, while Hypercube tried to answer too many of them. 

Cube: Zero (the prequel, and the only other Cube movie as far as I know) was pretty good, but kinda makes the original Cube movie entirely different afterwards. 

Reasons:


Spoiler



Cube: Zero is basically about two guys who "work" at the Cube, and watch over/control it. One of them starts getting into a moral dilemma about his line of work, and tries to save the people in the Cube. In the end, he gets hit over the head and dropped into the Cube. He ends up with a serious head injury, that results in him acting and speaking differently. i.e. he turns into Kazan, the autistic man from the original. This ruins the original, because instead of Kazan being an "idiot savant" autistic with incredible math skills, he's just a regular smart mathematician-type, who happened to get dropped on his head.



While both Cube: Zero and Cube 2: Hypercube were decent movies, and had some interesting points, I think they were both badly done, and didn't live up to the original.


----------



## Clydefrog (Dec 11, 2006)

For most fans of Cube, Cube 2 is complete and utter shit.

Generic storyline, generic "military bad guys", generic characters, etc.

And the ending is retarded as all hell.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 11, 2006)

Saw both, liked the first one the most of course. Definitely an intriguing movie.


Rev.


----------



## Drew (Dec 11, 2006)

Cube ruled, I only saw it once years and years ago, but it was an absolute mindfuck. The premis doesn't hold up


Spoiler



where the fuck did they randomly find an idiot savant mathamatical genius?


 but it's so damned cool that you don't care, and the ending is simply perfect.


----------



## Jason (Dec 11, 2006)

Forgot Prequel Cube Zero..I thought there was a 3rd or i was just going crazy


----------



## technomancer (Dec 11, 2006)

Drew said:


> Cube ruled, I only saw it once years and years ago, but it was an absolute mindfuck. The premis doesn't hold up
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Drew, watch Cube Zero


Spoiler



and also who said the selection of victims was random. The first movie implies that, but the other ones not so much


 

eleven59:


Spoiler



Incidentally, he didn't receive a sever head injury, they did that to him surgically.



I've seen all of the Cube movies and they're all good, though the first Cube is by far the best.


----------



## Scott (Dec 11, 2006)

Cube was rented out!!


----------



## Naren (Dec 11, 2006)

Scott said:


> Cube was rented out!!



Different rental shop? Try again tomorrow? Rent online?


----------



## Scott (Dec 11, 2006)

The blockbuster is literally right across the street. Fuck going somewhere else and getting a membership with them. Plus I think one of the girls working there likes me 

I'll try again tomorrow, and wednesday, and thursday, and so on...


----------

